# Frankfurt & co.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some random pics I took during the Easter holidays, 2012. 

1. ICE at Brussels South Railway Station.










2. Arriving at Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof.










3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20. New ECB.










To be continued!


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome pictures


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful photos, mate!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks promising!!! :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photo collection...:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos of Frankfurt - it looks very impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Frankfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Very sexy pics. This is one of my fav buildings in Frankfurt. You feel like you're transported back to the 50s.

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Frankfurt/Germany2012529.jpg


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Yeah, I love that building too. Allthough it looks rather small between the highrises nowadays, it's still a striking peace of architecture.

Thank you all for the nice comments! :cheers:

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some pics taken from the public platfom of the Main Tower:

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More fantastic photographs. 

Sometimes I feel overwhelmed by the sheer amount of world that I would like to visit - but know that I will not get the opportunity to do so. hno: :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing photos..thank you very much for sharing, Benonie :cheers:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic pictures and a beautiful city. 
Thanks for sharing Benonie.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Is the dome in 23. the Kunsthalle?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you, my friends! :cheers:



aljuarez said:


> Is the dome in 23. the Kunsthalle?


Yes indeed it is. The 'Schirn Kunsthalle' near the cathedral. You can walk under it and in it:










There were some great (if not fantastic!) temporary exhibitions about Eduard Munch and George Condo. This 2 expositions only would be worth the trip to Frankfurt. And to make the feast complete, a Warhol retrospective at the MMK! :banana:


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i like this amazing city


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Wunderbar! Until now, I had only the opportunity to see the station (which was already impressive). This city is very high on my to do-list.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Awesome work mate, I am loving those trains


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Frankfurt really is something.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome pictures of a great city!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! More is yet to come.


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

Every time I see pictures from germany miss you, so long that I do not floor 
Frankfurt I've ever forgotten what it was like this wonderful city. Berlin is so far
that practically have to go through the whole country to arrive in Frankfurt


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great pictures,specially the ones from the top of the building!Thankkkkkkkssssssssss man:nuts:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ And thanks to you! :cheers1:


YagoHoffman said:


> Every time I see pictures from germany miss you, so long that I do not floor
> Frankfurt I've ever forgotten what it was like this wonderful city.


Yep, I love those German cities as well. Excellent public transport, lots of green spaces and water and a welcoming feeling. 

Just check my Cologne/Bonn and Berlin-threads.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Wonderful city! Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you!

51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What's the building beyond the green bridge? Is it an art déco skyscraper? Or is it new?


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

I like your fotos and love this city!


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you mean this: ?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Plaza


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's Main Plaza indeed. It's a new mixed tower (2011). It refers somewhat to the art deco Radiator Building at NYC.


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Benonie said:


> It's Main Plaza indeed. It's a new mixed tower (2011). It refers somewhat to the art deco Radiator Building at NYC.


actually the building was completed in 2001


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep, you're right. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

66.









67.









68.









69.









70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## cardiac86 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just love this city. It was the best decision of my life to move to Frankfurt 5 years ago.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful new pics! And thanks for the info on the Main Plaza. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing photos from an amazing city


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys!

It seems to have been quite a succes...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.









91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More great photographs. Your photographs have seen a dramatic 'improvement' in quality & presentation - but maybe that is because Frankfurt is more photogenic? Or you have discovered new techniques?


----------

